# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Con đường mòn đẹp như cổ tích ở Hàn Quốc - Du lịch Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

*Nếu du khách đi theo quốc lộ số 15 từ Bảo tàng tre, du khách sẽ gặp một đại lộ giống như đang đi trên con đường trong một câu chuyện cổ tích. Đây chính là lối mòn thủy sam.*

Những cây thủy sam được trồng dọc theo bên đường vào đầu những năm 1970. Lúc đó, các gốc cây thủy sam chỉ vừa được 3-4 năm tuổi nằm rải rác khắp con đường. Ngày nay, các gốc cây đã phát triển rất cao, thậm chí có thể che hết ánh nắng mặt trời. Để cảm ơn những cây thủy sam, năm 2002, Lâm nghiệp Hàn Quốc đã chọn đại lộ này để kiến tạo thành con đường đẹp nhất Hàn Quốc.

Đại lộ dài khoảng 4 km nằm dọc theo Quốc lộ 24 và là một trong những tuyến đường xe chạy phổ biến nhất ở Hàn Quốc. Đặc biệt vào mùa hè, tán thủy sam như vút cao hơn với màu xanh. Hãy thử dừng xe bên vệ đường và thả bộ trong 10 phút để hít thở bầu không khí trong lành từ mùi hương gỗ thủy sam. Chạy xe đạp dọc theo tuyến đường này và từ từ thưởng thức vẻ đẹp thực sự của nó là một gợi ý hay.

*Hướng dẫn:*

Từ trạm xe buýt tốc hành Seoul hoặc trạm xe buýt Seoul Dong (xe điện ngầm số 2), đón xe buýt đến trạm Damyang (10h đến 16h, thời gian: 3 giờ 45 phút). Từ trạm xe buýt Damyang, đi bộ khoảng 30 phút đi theo phía bên phải của con đường đến khi du khách thấy đường mòn thủy sam. Du khách cũng có thể đón taxi từ trạm xe buýt (khoảng 15 phút).

*Giờ mở cửa:*

- Mùa hè (tháng 3 - Tháng 10) 9h -19h
- Mùa đông (tháng 10 - Tháng 2) 9h - 18h.

*Hình ảnh con đường thủy sam:*














Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Xem phim cũng đã mê mẩn mấy con đường trg phim rồi
Nhìn tuyệt quá

----------


## thaovannt90

CT DL HÀN QUỐC NGẮM HOA ANH ĐÀO
(6 ngày 5 đêm)Ngày khởi hành 29/03/2012 *20:00* HDV và xe đón đoàn tại Nhà hát lớnn ra Sân bay Nội Bài. HDVgiúp Quý khách làm thủ tục sân bay.
*23:35* Đápchuyến bay KE đi Seoul - Hàn Quốc* 
Nghỉ đêm: Trên máy bay**
Ngày30/03: SEOUL-JEJU ĂN: S/T/C**05:30* Sau 4 giờ bay, Quý khách tới sân bay Quốc tế Incheon tại Thủ đô Seoul. Quý khách sẽ ăn sáng với món mì* Udong* nổi tiếng của Hàn Quốc. Quý khách tham quan Seoul:
*Cung điện hoàng gia Kyong-bok 500 tuổi**Bảo tàng dân gian quốc gia “ National Folk Museum”**Nhà Xanh – Phủ tổng thống “ The Blue House”*
*10:30* HDV đưa đoàn ra sân bay nội địa *Gimpo* để đáp chuyến bay tới đảo *Cheju**.**13:50* Quý khách đáp chuyến bay *KE1233* đi Jeju*15:05* Tới Cheju Quý khách đi tham quan :*Khu phố Tapdong**Ăn* Bữa sáng, trưa và tối tại nhà hàng.
*Nghỉ đêm: Đảo Jeju Robero Hotel hoặc tương đương*
*Ngày31/03: JEJU* *ĂN: S/T/C*
*Sáng* Sau bữa sáng, Quý khách thăm
Ăn trưa với BBQ lợn đen đặc sản của đảo Cheju.
Buổi chiều Quý khách thưởng ngoạn cảnh đẹp của *Cheju*:
Sau khi ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Quý khách tự do khám phá *Cheju* về đêm.
*Nghỉ đêm: Đảo* *J**eju* *Robero hotel hoặc tương đương**Ngày01/04: JEJU-SEOUL* *ĂN: S/T/C**08:00* Sau bữa sáng, Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng, tham quan và mua sắm trên đảo.*Trưa* Sau bữa trưa trên đảo*,* xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Seoul.*13:40* Đoàn đáp chuyến: *KE1232 về Seoul**
14:45* Tới sân bay Gympo, Xe đưa Quý khách về trung tâm thành phố, tham quan Seoul:*NGẮM VÀ CHỤP ẢNH HOA ANH ĐÀO TẠI CÔNG VIÊN YOUIDO*
*Chiều tối* Sau khi ăn tối tại nhà hàng, Quý khách tự do khám phá Hàn Quốc về đêm*.*
*Nghỉ đêm: Seoul Polaris Hotel hoặc tương đương
**Ngày02/04**:**SEOUL* *- EVERLA* *ĂN: S/T/C**Sáng* 
Sau bữa sáng, xe và HDV đưa Quý đi tham quan công viên *Eve**r**land* – một trong 10 công viên lớn nhất thế giới. Quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi trong Công viên – với thế giới động vật phong phú như hổ, báo, sư tử, hải cẩu…Quý khách có thể chụp ảnh với những chú gấu khổng lồ nặng hàng trăm cân hay với những chú vẹt xinh xắn sặc sỡ đầy màu sắc và tham gia miễn phí tất cả các trò chơi giải trí trong công viên. Đặc biệt là các trò chơi mạo hiểm, cảm giác mạnh hấp dẫn trong công viên giải trí như là:*xoay 360độ, tàu lượn, Đường hồn ma*…
*Chiều* Xe đưa đoàn trở về Seoul, Quý khách tham quan, mua sắm tại chợ* Dongdaemun*, *Myeongdong*.*Nghỉ đêm: Seoul Polaris hotel hoặc tương đương
**Ngày03/04**:* *SEOUL-HÀ NỘI* *ĂN: S/T/**
Sáng* Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, sau đó làm thủ tục trả phòng, đoàn tham quanQuý khách mua sắm tại cửa hàng miễn thuế tổng hợp *Choengha* cho tới giờ đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. 
Quý khách sẽ ăn nhẹ trước khi ra sân bay.
*16:00* Quý khách ra sân bay Inchon làm thủ tục lên máy bay*19:20* 
Đáp chuyến bay *KE679* trở về Việt Nam*21:50* (Sau 4h35 bay) 
Đến sân bay Nội Bài. Chia tay và kết thúc chương trình.*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH**10**4**9USD/01 KHÁCH**Áp dụng cho đoàn 20 khách trở lên* *Giá tour bao gồm các dịch vụ**:*
Vé máy bay khứ hồi của hãng Korean Airlines (KE): *HN-Seoul-Jeju- Seoul* *-**HN*Thuế sân bay 2 nước, thuế an ninh hàng không và phụ phí nhiên liệuNghỉ tại khách sạn 3 sao trung tâm tại Seoul, 3 sao tại Jeju(2 người/phòng, nếu đoàn lẻ nam hoặc nữ thì ở phòng 3 giường).Các bữa ăn:
-Liên hệ : Ms Tâm - 01266200333

----------

